# Bucephalandra - Advice Needed



## ryu1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I would like to learn more about Bucephalandra . From what I understand, it grows like anubias and you just cut rhizome to propagate the plant, right? If I want to grow Buce emersed, does it require any humidity? I have a hob breeder box connected with a water bump, so water column nutrient will circulate the breeder box from my main tank with ei dosing. I would only submerged the rhizome with the leaves above water, so to avoid any algae grown on leaves. Does this setup work or does it require to be planted in soil and need high humidity? If I do submerse the plant, what requirements are needed? Is it better to use low light? Appreciate if any links are provided. Thanks.


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

I attach rhizome to the rock, and submerged it. Buce don't well in soil. also never grow them emersed so can't give advice. when submerged different light will get different effect on the plants so its ur call really.


----------



## ryu1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Cat: You meant Buce done well or don't do well in soil?
Will more lights brings out more color from Buce? There are some velvet and blue color buce I saw on pictures, is it naturally on the buce itself or because of light level and nutrient? I can grow them submerse too but with the slow growth, will it be better to grow them in low light to avoid algae? Will it lose color and turn green when under low light condition?


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

from my understand they don't do well in soil. they natualy attached to the rock or wood. also their leaf grow different in shape and color when grow submersed and embersed. when grow submersed their leaf will bring more blue, purpule, red color. when grow emersed their leaf will get more green.


----------



## ryu1 (Aug 26, 2011)

In your opinion, is it better to keep it in lower light or more? I am planning to setup a 5Gal tank just for Buce. It will be co2 with ei dosing. How is the growth rate compare to anubias? Any specific nutrient requirement to bring out the color? Do you mind sharing a few pic of your setup in pm?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I'm curious about this too

so let me ask as a review some of the basics
Bucephalandra is a plant that should be grown on the hardscape, much like an anubias or java fern. It is a slow grower that is propegated by rhizome division.

I pretty much have the gist of it?


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm still testing, I have some in low light and some in high light, still need to wait to see the difference. also one with high co2 one with low co2. I think the growth rate is better then anubias.



ryu1 said:


> In your opinion, is it better to keep it in lower light or more? I am planning to setup a 5Gal tank just for Buce. It will be co2 with ei dosing. How is the growth rate compare to anubias? Any specific nutrient requirement to bring out the color? Do you mind sharing a few pic of your setup in pm?


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes i believe your right.



HybridHerp said:


> I'm curious about this too
> 
> so let me ask as a review some of the basics
> Bucephalandra is a plant that should be grown on the hardscape, much like an anubias or java fern. It is a slow grower that is propegated by rhizome division.
> ...


----------



## ryu1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the answers, catfishbi.


----------



## ragn4rok (Mar 19, 2006)

Planted on media like soil base substrate. No problem.  Just don't buried the rhizome under the substrate.










this is how they look like now


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

I am growing buce sekadau submerged since it was the only buce species out of all the 5 I have that was doing bad underwater I am keeping them attached to lava rock and set over aquasoil with the roots and the rhizome touching the water the container is one of those clear totes wit a lid and I keep one t5 over it and it is doing great I mean its growing 1 to 2 leaves a week and it has this inticrate root system and thats my experince


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I tried several different approaches. Mounted on Lava rock buy gently pressing the roots (NOT the Rhizome) into a bit of dirt/mud about the size of a dime. In a high humidity, temp emersed tank, sprayed 2-3 a day with aquarium water.

I had 3" of water in the tank with a heater and airstone, tank had a tight cover. Humidity was 90% air temp 80+.

At one point last Feb I had 5 sp. flower of my 12 plants. Made the mistakes of adding Jewel Orchids from a E>>BAY seller and brought in some mold and mites.

I'm down to One B. Sintang that's currently attached with Super Glue to driftwood submersed. I got kinda burned out on Buce after getting wiped out.

I believe for long term success they need a Buce habitat tank, that simulates a water fall / steam side environment. High humidity, temp., misting. 

Maybe Len with join this as he's done very well with his collection.

That remaining B. Sintang is going into my Aquaponic Grow bed soon. I'm fabricating a housing for it and still fine tuning the concept.


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

I have Buce growing on a layer of flourite with substrate beneath. They do fine and bloom emersed in with the Crypts in medium light.
I do not bury the rhizome or roots when I get the plant. They are started on the surface The roots do as they wish. Some stay on top others go beneath the surface.
Do not know how to send photo of bloom from Lightroom.


----------

